# how to remove glass from foot



## LAR (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, I feel like an idiot posting this next to a string about what to say to a dieing friend, but here goes...

I've got a small piece of glass buried into the bottom of my foot - can't even see the darn thing.  Unless there are better ideas out there, I'm going to keep painfully digging in with a safety pin.  does Epsom salt help? Old wives tales out there?

Thanks!
Lar


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 7, 2007)

See a podiatrist as "bathroom surgery" can be dangerous.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to the doctor! This is why they have places like EmergiMed. Or call up a podiatrist. A doctor will be able to give you a local and take care of the problem without using safety pins. 

The Epsom salts and warm water probably will not work unless you have a regular wood splinter that is just under the surface of the skin anyway. It probably will not work with a sliver of glass that's buried deep.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree, doctor. What I always used for splinters is a dark brown drawing salve, Icthiol. But, with glass, I don't know. I think you should see a doctor.
Liz


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2007)

What if you don't get it, or you just drive it in further?  Yeah, a trip to emerg might be in order.


----------



## LAR (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, thanks for all the advice.  Doctor popped it out this morning.  Would you believe I called Dr office at 7:30pm last night, a real person answered, and gave me an appt for 8:30am this morning?!  I didnt know you could do that anymore!!!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you're glass-free. Wife broke some glass and thought she was ok but a piece worked it's way deep into her wrist and it was almost major surgery to extract it nearly a year later. (She still has problems from it 10 years later.)


----------



## mepiccolo (Jun 9, 2007)

For a piece of glass that hasn't gone too deep and can be felt but is too frustratingly small to pull out:  Melt candlewax on it - when it dries it lifts right out with the wax.


----------



## swasuth (Jun 9, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> For a piece of glass that hasn't gone too deep and can be felt but is too frustratingly small to pull out:  Melt candlewax on it - when it dries it lifts right out with the wax.



Ouch!!! Wouldn't that burn like a ______


----------



## mepiccolo (Jun 9, 2007)

not as bad as walking on a piece of glass.  As soon as the wax hits your skin you can blow on it - it is such a small amount you are putting on your foot that it dries really quickly.  Then again I live in California and walk around barefoot all the time so I have pretty tough feet!


----------



## LAR (Jun 11, 2007)

*thanks*

for the tip.  i would have been curious to try it....


----------

